# is this right?



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I had an incident yesterday with a boarder. I don't know what happened but I think she went crazy:shock: I just got back from a 4 hour trail ride and I went to bathe my horse sense she was filthy. I then went to go let her eat grass on the lead so I knew she wouldn't roll(I'm sure she is dirty again).After a few minutes of that I put her in a stall and fed her some food and went to go outside to put my tack back in the tack room as it was laying outside. I almost had everything put away and I turn around and this boarder was randomly snapping pictures of me. I was confused but told her go ahead (I frankly could care less) then she went and got took her contact info away and went to my horse and started snapping pictures of her...I walked infront of the stall and tried blocking the camera and told her in a stern voice not to take pictures of her..she wouldn't stop so I raised my hand to block the lense and told her again do not take pictures of her and asked her why she was doing this. She told me I was too stupid to understand and I'm an idiot...she still wouldn't stop so I grabbed her camera(which she still was holding on to..I never took it away)and told her to stop and she flipped out and threatened to call the cops if I hurt her..well first off I would NEVER would do this. I only grabbed ahold of the camera to make her stop since this was the only way to make her(it worked). I was still holding on to it while she was too and I let go. I got a small nick on my palm..nothing really. She mentioned how we all would have never survived without her :roll: ..took some of her things and left.

Oh and she let me know it was illegal to diagnose an animal with out being a DVM...well she got three vets out(or talked to them..wasn't quite sure) to see if her horse was foundering. I never tried to diagnose her horse but did mention it needed a muzzle and exercise as it is boarderline founder..the actual owner agreed with me and never thought of it as diagnosing..I let them know she does show signs but that is it.

..I called the police and gave them a report of what happened. I know this person would not have done this if other people were around but I was the only one there at the time...I'm afraid of her and I went in my horses stall and burried my fave into her neck and cried...she brought me comfort but I don't know what to do if I end up being alone again with her.

The owner of the barn passed away so I can't go to him and I don't want to get kicked out as I love it there and so do my horses...please help.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

She sounds like a fruitcake to me!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Um, yeah, sounds a bit unstable. I may be wrong but I didn't think you could take pics like that if you were expressly told not to? Idk, sounds like a nut


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

well the sheriff told me it's not illegal to take pictures however I did tell her not to and she wouldn't stop.I'm not sure why she took pictures and what she is using them for. I know that she was upset because she can't bring in another horse in and have it quartined(sp?) in the barn with the virus going around.She mentioned she didn't care about the other boarders horses just her own and she isn't allowed to bring strangers over and she has been. I bought a new lock for the tack room kicked her stuff out since it's technically ours. She won't let any one use anything of hers(I understand this) but she was all about sharing everything..now we can ride in the little pasture that isn't occupied nor can we use the stall that she never uses but she gets upset if she is told no....she is old enough to be my grandma I believe or close to it but she chooses to pick on me and start things when I never did anything to her. She is mad at everyone there but I swear she is bipolar or something..a screw is loose in her head....I use to hangout with her and help with things ALL the time.When she got hurt I helped her with her horses and she was happy..she was always happy but something happened and she really scares me. I'm highly upset and nervous around her now.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish I could give you some practical advice. I've been in the same boat. I ended up leaving. =(
There's no one from your barn that you can talk to about it? I wish you the best of luck. She certainly sounds like she'd flipped her lid, or something.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Sounds like a nut job, but some friendly advise... don't ever touch someone or their property in a situation like this.

Not because their right and you're in the wrong, but let's say hypothetically you two ended up struggling over the camera or something to that effect and she slips and hurts herself. You could be liable for personal injury and maybe even assault. It could be a rather costly experience for you. As hard as it is, and I'm guilty of this myself, the last thing you want to do is touch another person in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

The barn owner passed away... so who is running the barn now? I would be telling them about this ASAP and making sure it was dealt with.

We just recently had a boarder start grooming other people's horses without their permission. Harmless as she may be, things like that should be tolerated.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Carleen said:


> The barn owner passed away... so who is running the barn now? I would be telling them about this ASAP and making sure it was dealt with.
> 
> We just recently had a boarder start grooming other people's horses without their permission. Harmless as she may be, things like that should be tolerated.


 
His caregiver is. She is very kind. My husband told her what happend and she said she won't be staying there very long as she has been causing issues from the beginning apparently. So things look like they might be taken care of.

I know I shouldn't have touched her camera...In the back of my head I was thinking that but at the same time I felt this was the only thing to do. The police man said we were both harrassing each other..how I did was because I grabbed her camera so she would stop...I shall never do it again. She harrassed me by taking pictures and name calling.


----------



## MayTuesday (May 26, 2011)

Gidget said:


> I had an incident yesterday with a boarder. I don't know what happened but I think she went crazy:shock: I just got back from a 4 hour trail ride and I went to bathe my horse sense she was filthy. I then went to go let her eat grass on the lead so I knew she wouldn't roll(I'm sure she is dirty again).After a few minutes of that I put her in a stall and fed her some food and went to go outside to put my tack back in the tack room as it was laying outside. I almost had everything put away and I turn around and this boarder was randomly snapping pictures of me. I was confused but told her go ahead (I frankly could care less) then she went and got took her contact info away and went to my horse and started snapping pictures of her...I walked infront of the stall and tried blocking the camera and told her in a stern voice not to take pictures of her..she wouldn't stop so I raised my hand to block the lense and told her again do not take pictures of her and asked her why she was doing this. She told me I was too stupid to understand and I'm an idiot...she still wouldn't stop so I grabbed her camera(which she still was holding on to..I never took it away)and told her to stop and she flipped out and threatened to call the cops if I hurt her..well first off I would NEVER would do this. I only grabbed ahold of the camera to make her stop since this was the only way to make her(it worked). I was still holding on to it while she was too and I let go. I got a small nick on my palm..nothing really. She mentioned how we all would have never survived without her :roll: ..took some of her things and left.
> 
> Oh and she let me know it was illegal to diagnose an animal with out being a DVM...well she got three vets out(or talked to them..wasn't quite sure) to see if her horse was foundering. I never tried to diagnose her horse but did mention it needed a muzzle and exercise as it is boarderline founder..the actual owner agreed with me and never thought of it as diagnosing..I let them know she does show signs but that is it.
> 
> ...


Why would it matter if she is taking pictures of your horse? If you didn't do anything wrong and there is nothing wrong with your horse, why would you care? I'm just wondering why it would make you so nervous. 

I'm not saying she's not mental, I just wonder what all of the fuss is about.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't want her taking pictures of my horse because she wasn't herself..she was very angry and it seemed like she was doing something to make me paranoid. She never told me why she was when I asked her and she was very angry. Would you let someone that had a crazy moment randomly snapping shots of your animals?..defiently not me. I don't know if she might put for sale ads up or what. I don't even know why she took pictures of me but something was not right.
There is nothing wrong with my horse other than her hurting her face on the feeder in her stall. I would also hate for her to call animal control saying I abuse her because of the mark.I just don't know what she is capable of doing and that is what makes me nervous.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

also..not sure if I put this but if someone started laughing and was obviously over exaggerating the laugh to catch your attention is kind of odd.

She has me afraid.She makes me nervous. She comes at random times of the day and I worry that she may do something to the horses. The police man also recommended getting security camera just incase...not sure if I would go that far but the people I talk to and know her found it very strange and scary.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I had to skip through most of this. I would have been livid. I don't think anyone should be taking pictures of other peoples horses without permission. I can't believe the Sheriffs Dept. said it was ok for her to do that. That is a violation of privacy. I would have done everything you did and probably more. Wow I'm mad just thinking about this. 

Don't be afraid of her. She is really wacked out! I go with my bf to shoe and trim and I will say, there are so many horses I want to take pictures of. But I don't unless I have permission by the owners! Even if I did, I know I would not be able to share those pics with anyone. I feel for you but don't be afraid. Hopefully she will be out of there quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

What a strange situation. I wouldn't be too worried about it though as it sounds like the barn manager is kicking her out anyway. I assume there have been problems between the two of you before as you removed her stuff from the tack room?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Actually everyone has gotten along great! We never had issues and I don't know what snapped but everything changed so quickly. I apologized if I upset her and told her I still consider my friend and I hope she can too...well that didn't work at all like I was hoping. She's been rude to everyone and after she and I had that incident I tossed her stuff out as I have over a grand worth of tack and don't trust her now.Plus it's actually my husband and I's tack room and we were nice to share but I let them know I can kick them out as well if anything happens. I guess I can be overly paranoid but I have had stuff stolen in the past and it's not fun.

I guess she talked to the now barn manager and said she was afraid to go into the tack room. We got everything out and got a new lock so all her stuff is by her hay and locker thing. We let the barn manager know and she said it was about time she left. 
We have been helping out with the property with mowing and helping with the garden and the boarder got mad that we mowed her (not even joking..this is what she said)"exclusively" her pasture as she hired someone to do it...???? 

Anyways,last night was a lot more calm and I rode my horse and groomed her out. I also worked with Stormy and played around with her.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

Something very odd about this post... we must be missing some background info, but it doesnt sound like we're going to get it. I have had issues with crazy boarders but it all added up, this.. does not. And I dontk now the exact situation of your barn or set up, but when my horse was moved stalls on Tuesday (and I was told it would be wednesday) and I found all my tack in a wheelbarrow, i flipped. Its extremely disrespectful to remove someone elses belongings, especially if shes there, just have her remove it. But I understand you were nto comfortable being alone with her. Snapping pictures compeltely randomly sounds like a) she thought you were doing something wrong and wanted to document it or ... well thats all i can think of. Not to say you did anything wrong, it doesnt sound like you did. It just doesnt add up. Let her take pictures, but calmly explain that you'll have to report her to the BO if her tactics dont change as she is making you uncomfortable, but that you dont plan on going anywhere.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Something very odd about this post... we must be missing some background info, but it doesnt sound like we're going to get it. I have had issues with crazy boarders but it all added up, this.. does not. And I dontk now the exact situation of your barn or set up, but when my horse was moved stalls on Tuesday (and I was told it would be wednesday) and I found all my tack in a wheelbarrow, i flipped. Its extremely disrespectful to remove someone elses belongings, especially if shes there, just have her remove it. But I understand you were nto comfortable being alone with her. Snapping pictures compeltely randomly sounds like a) she thought you were doing something wrong and wanted to document it or ... well thats all i can think of. Not to say you did anything wrong, it doesnt sound like you did. It just doesnt add up. Let her take pictures, but calmly explain that you'll have to r*eport her to the BO* if her tactics dont change as she is making you uncomfortable, but that you dont plan on going anywhere.


Sadly the BO has passed, so that isn't possible for her :-/

This is a wierd situation to me as well. I take pictures of horses but I don't groom them unless the BO or owner gives me permission. Right now the only one I can groom is her arabian Pumpkin. Now this just makes me curious about taking pictures of other people's horses without permission and if *I* look like a crazy person doing it or if it's rude. So now i feel kinda bad about not asking permission. I probably won't be taking any pictures again or filming without asking first. Since it appears to me that there is a security issue between horses and their person. Which is understandable - people steal and slaughter horses here in Miami. I would be afraid too! And when I met the boarders for the first time they were a little bit afraid because they didn't know why I was there or what I was there to do. But I calmly explained myself and let them know that I was only there by the BO's permission to groom her horse. So they understand now but are still wary. I even explained to them that I volunteer next door and although it makes them feel a little bit better, they can't trust just anyone who comes off of the street.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

The BO passed away,yes..the situation we are in isn't the best right now.Everything is up in the air and stressful for the family. His caretaker is very nice and I guess she would be the BO now.
I will agree it's a strange situation but I was not happy. She never asked for permission and she was in a rage at the same time. I honestly think she might has a mental illness and I do not mean that in a rude way. 
I never took pictures of someone's animals or property without asking and I let them know why. It's courtesy and she defiently wasn't be polite at all and I am still clueless as to why she took pictures. I'm wondering if she was trying to purposely upset me. She already told me she knows I baby my horse and i think the world of her..this was awhile back when she said this. 
As of right now I am not sure whats going on.No one really does but I shall update later.The current BO said we will know what will happen this weekend.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Do you know if she has family, or someone who would notice the personality shift? Because it sounds like this woman needs to be seen by a doctor, and I'm not saying that sarcastically. Maybe I read it wrong, but it sounds like she used to be okay to deal with but something has changed dramatically in a short period of time.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I only know of her husband and I imagine he would be rather protective of her.

I know she has hit her head pretty hard a few times by falling..this was in the winter and also a month ago...maybe this has something to do with it? I am not sure but I know I lost a friend.

Also,she has moved out.


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I'm glad you don't have to worry about her being around anymore. I imagine that will be a big reduction in stress for you.


----------

